# A Love Story



## John Harrelson (Jan 7, 2006)

A Love Story

I will seek and find you.

I shall take you to bed and have my way with you.

I will make you ache, shake & sweat until you moan and groan.

I will make you beg for mercy, beg for me to stop.

I will exhaust you to the point that you will be relieved when I'm
finished with you.

And, when I am finished, you will be weak for days.

All my love,

The Flu


----------



## turnipbwc (Jan 7, 2006)

A Love Story

Now that's what I call a sick story....... :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 7, 2006)

A Love Story

Hope you don't have it John


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 7, 2006)

A Love Story

John,  you have way, way too much time on your hands.......find a hobby.


----------



## John Harrelson (Jan 7, 2006)

A Love Story

hahahahaha....  Nah, I don't have the flu but I definitely have too much time to waste..   :bleh:  :laugh: 

A friend sent that to me in an email and I thought it too cute not to share it on a winter day, smack dab in the middle of flu season...

Keep smiling guys, every day brings us closer to summertime.

John


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2006)

A Love Story

And I thought John was out there in the field working :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## John Harrelson (Jan 8, 2006)

A Love Story

It's winter time Chelse, jes ain't no way this ol'boy is gonna work in de cold .....
   

John


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2006)

A Love Story

Just remember John, we had to help you through last winter. keep posting so we will know you haven't went off the deep end :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

